# Ex Timberwolf Sprewell investigated for battery & possible sexual assault



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

From OnMilwaukee.com:



> Former National Basketball Association all-star and River Hills resident Latrell Sprewell is being investigated for battery and possible sexual assault, according to sources at the Milwaukee Police Department.


Read more in this link provided, http://onmilwaukee.com/scoops/articles/spreeinvestigated.html


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't help it. This is hilarious.

I understand rough sex and all, but I've never been able to comprehend strangulation/erotic asphyxiation. Talk about jaded....

Guess PJ Carlissimo didn't get it either; Spree wasn't trying to kill him--he was just flirting.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Guess PJ Carlissimo didn't get it either; Spree wasn't trying to kill him--he was just flirting.


:laugh: nice

well this sure isnt gonna help spree feed his family now is it.
should have just swallowed some pride and taken what you were offered last time, now your in **** with the law and your career is all but over.. hmm


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL.

It's nice knowing that we don't have to address to his personal problems anymore. Now we can laugh at.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> It's nice knowing that we don't have to address to his personal problems anymore. Now we can laugh at.


Yeppers. I'm really glad he's not on a team I like anymore. The guy always gave me the creeps, and when he didn't re-sign because he "couldn't feed [my] family" on the nice contract he was being offered, I was happy he wouldn't be around anymore.

No matter how the legal procedure goes, I can't imagine any team giving him a contract now. :nonono:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Yeppers. I'm really glad he's not on a team I like anymore. The guy always gave me the creeps, and when he didn't re-sign because he "couldn't feed [my] family" on the nice contract he was being offered, I was happy he wouldn't be around anymore.
> 
> No matter how the legal procedure goes, I can't imagine any team giving him a contract now. :nonono:


I didn't mind him playing for us, but after what he said with his big, running mouth - forget it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i actually really liked spreewell as a player, too bad how it all ended.
his own fault though so no sympathy here


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, but don't you just feel awful about his poor children starving?

Actually, isn't he a married man? I _do_ feel sorry for Mrs. Sprewell. Hope she beats his *** for him.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It's really amazing to look back and realize that we actually offered this guy $7Mil a year to resign with us. Even crazier that he called that "insulting". Thank God he's too much of an idiot to realize that was way more than anybody would give him.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

socco said:


> It's really amazing to look back and realize that we actually offered this guy $7Mil a year to resign with us. Even crazier that he called that "insulting". Thank God he's too much of an idiot to realize that was way more than anybody would give him.


SEVEN MILLION DOLLARS. The mind boggles. And that he was insulted by it just astounds me. Even if he gets cleared of this nasty business (and his wife doesn't beat him to death), he'll be lucky to pick up the vets minimum from _any_ team.

Seven million. Good Lord.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

endora60 said:


> SEVEN MILLION DOLLARS. The mind boggles. And that he was insulted by it just astounds me. Even if he gets cleared of this nasty business (and his wife doesn't beat him to death), he'll be lucky to pick up the vets minimum from _any_ team.
> 
> Seven million. Good Lord.


and for 3 years... oh my! and I never cared about his feeding remark but much more how he stated that Wolves have to be thankful and how much he risks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

really miss prime spreewell


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> really miss prime spreewell


I don't. Prime Sprewell was the guy who tried to choke the life out of his coach. His rotten personality overwhelmed his abilities on the court.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Rough Sex FTL!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I don't. Prime Sprewell was the guy who tried to choke the life out of his coach. His rotten personality overwhelmed his abilities on the court.


not the person off court, (or even on the sidelines for that matter).
but the athletic, scoring and all round ability spree had in his prime was great to watch


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Prime Sprewell played for Golden State & New York. We got past prime Sprewell, but could contribute some for us.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

definately.. i meant the young, golden state spreewell.
was simply awesome to watch sometimes


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow, that's all I have to say really, how can you?


----------

